# Telcel Without Borders Plan



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this plan, supposably fro an extra 50 pesos a month you can call the USA and Canada from Mexico without roaming charges......

Telcel Sin Fronteras Plan


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Are you talking about roaming or LD charges? There is no roaming if you call from your home territory. There are no LD charges if you have the Telmex Internet plan. Free to US/Canada/Mexico and 40 other countries.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I guess I am asking about LD, this is the Telcel Without Borders Plan.....


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

No free calling but you can take your phone to the US and get free roaming for 50 pesos a month extra. Sin Frontera.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Telcel will never offer anything generous. 
I wonder how long until there'll be an equivalent "50$ a month, free calling, free texting plan…"

Telcel wants its user base to keep doing 20 peso recargas, and texting for a peso a text. Ugh.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

WintheWin said:


> Telcel will never offer anything generous.
> I wonder how long until there'll be an equivalent "50$ a month, free calling, free texting plan…"
> 
> Telcel wants its user base to keep doing 20 peso recargas, and texting for a peso a text. Ugh.



Seems like that Mexicali heat is affecting someone, why post unless you have something positive to contribute?


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> Seems like that Mexicali heat is affecting someone, why post unless you have something positive to contribute?


The heat's tapering off pretty well, had something along the lines of 102 today. Woo.

Didn't figure my post wasn't constructive, as it reflects how Telcel behaves.

It wouldn't be outlandish to get some sort of bizarre fee for some-service-or-other. I've had buds cross into SD for the day, use data casually, and get a 1500+ peso fee at the end of the month. 

So, if Telcel's saying there's some magical wonderful promotions, I'd be wary and would reallyyyyy look into it.

Can't comment on any of the other phone companies, Movistar was good to me for a while.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mexican Tycoon Carlos Slim's Telcel Erases Mobile Borders Between The U.S. and Mexico

I heard for another board the plan cost 299 Pesos a month + 50 Pesos for the Telcel Sin Fronteras Plan..


----------



## ChristopheLassuyt (Sep 10, 2015)

just a question about telcel: is that a service helping to send or receive money to or from abroad?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ChristopheLassuyt said:


> just a question about telcel: is that a service helping to send or receive money to or from abroad?


TelCel is the largest of the mobile telephone service providers in Mexico. It is a subsidiary of América Móvil. América Móvil is headed by Carlos Slim and has a large fraction of the cell phone market throughout Latin America.

As far as I know Telcel is not in the business of transferring money between countries.


----------

